# @Guys, questions on horniness



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

1. How high is your sex drive? 

2. How often do you think about sex?

3. Do you think about it and shrug it off, or do you do something about it most of the time? 

4. What is your level of self-control? Any tips/tricks on self-control in this regard? 

5. Have you ever turned down sex with a woman despite your libido?

6. Do you get bored easily with women and need new partners on a somewhat regular basis? (although I know it's a marriage forum).

I'll go first.

1. How high is your sex drive? Very high. 

2. How often do you think about sex? x3 times per day

3. Do you think about it and shrug it off, or do you do something about it most of the time? 90% of the time I do something about it. 

4. What is your level of self-control? Any tips/tricks on self-control in this regard? Not so good, looking at improving. Only tips I have is some ancient monk meditation training, or tantra practices. 

5. Have you ever turned down sex with a woman despite your libido? I don't think ever. Perhaps my ex-wife once upon a time. I came home and she was all dolled up, ready to go. I really wanted to but I was sick. 

6. Do you get bored easily with women and need new partners on a somewhat regular basis? (although I know it's a marriage forum). Yes.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

pragmaster said:


> 1. How high is your sex drive?
> 
> *Still high but declining I would say due to age*
> 
> ...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

pragmaster said:


> 1. How high is your sex drive?
> 
> *A few times a week is ideal.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

pragmaster said:


> 1. How high is your sex drive?
> Very high.
> 2. How often do you think about sex?
> Never counted. Probably close to a hundred times a day.
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

1. How high is your sex drive? MEDIUM

2. How often do you think about sex? ABOUT 7 TIMES/DAY

3. Do you think about it and shrug it off, or do you do something about it most of the time? ALMOST ALWAYS SHRUG IT OFF. WHO CAN EVEN WACK OFF 7 TIMES/DAY (although, I've heard of it being done!)

4. What is your level of self-control? Any tips/tricks on self-control in this regard? Good self control, but default is to wack off. after all, you can't just jump someone.

5. Have you ever turned down sex with a woman despite your libido? Yes, a many number of times

6. Do you get bored easily with women and need new partners on a somewhat regular basis? (although I know it's a marriage forum). No, hardly get bored at all. Just isn't a problem for me.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

What are some reasons you turned down a woman for sex?

I have never done this except like once or twice. Once was my ex, the other was this girl who appeared extremely unhealthy.

Might be obvious/logical but I am just curious.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

pragmaster said:


> 1. How high is your sex drive?
> *Very High*
> 2. How often do you think about sex?
> *Pretty much all the time. Never thought to count*
> ...


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

pragmaster said:


> What are some reasons you turned down a woman for sex?
> 
> She was married
> I was married
> ...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

pragmaster said:


> What are some reasons you turned down a woman for sex?
> 
> I have never done this except like once or twice. Once was my ex, the other was this girl who appeared extremely unhealthy.
> 
> Might be obvious/logical but I am just curious.


Sex has ramifications and affects me emotionally and spiritually.

I have a high number but I never took it lightly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Just a suggestion , to rank the horniness , along with this question , you could use a scale from 1 to 5 or 10. Just saying  anyhow interesting thread , it's worth a pick once in a while


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Kristisha said:


> Just a suggestion , to rank the horniness , along with this question , you could use a scale from 1 to 5 or 10. Just saying  anyhow interesting thread , it's worth a pick once in a while


I would be a 22 then


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

pragmaster said:


> 1. How high is your sex drive?
> 
> Medium probably. Used to be higher
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

:surprise::surprise:


MarriedDude said:


> I would be a 22 then


:smthumbup: That is definelly something , what about your wife? Are you on the same page?


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Kristisha said:


> :surprise::surprise:
> 
> :smthumbup: That is definelly something , what about your wife? Are you on the same page?


Oh yeah -we are on the same page. 

She's even horny when she's sick...."Baby...make me feel better"..


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

MarriedDude said:


> Oh yeah -we are on the same page.
> 
> She's even horny when she's sick...."Baby...make me feel better"..


You lucky lucky man:grin2:>


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The hell can you guys function thinking about sex all the time, hell I only think about sex when my balls decide to send signals going "ding ding ding! it's ramming time! your new mission for the day, find a partner to ram!", and that happens only a few times a week, when I'm getting some at least.

If I'm not getting any... then yeah... everyday 

Is everyday supposed to be normal?!


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Kristisha said:


> You lucky lucky man:grin2:>


Way more than I deserve- - -0


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> The hell can you guys function thinking about sex all the time, hell I only think about sex when my balls decide to send signals going "ding ding ding! it's ramming time! your new mission for the day, find a partner to ram!", and that happens only a few times a week, when I'm getting some at least.
> 
> If I'm not getting any... then yeah... everyday
> 
> Is everyday supposed to be normal?!


It's a struggle...The problem is...if I try not to think about sex...than I'm actually thinking about it anyway. 

Years ago I decided to just give in and focus on the prime directive

Reproduction and Practice for reproduction


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

MarriedDude said:


> Way more than I deserve- - -0


What it matters is the fact that you are happy, she is happy so live well and prosper>:wink2:


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

1. How high is your sex drive? 
Too high according to my wife

2. How often do you think about sex?
how many hours are in a day?

3. Do you think about it and shrug it off, or do you do something about it most of the time? 
If I'm home and it's late at night and the wife isn't in the mood, I take matters into my own hands, literally  During the day, just keep thinking about it. What else am I going to do about it....

4. What is your level of self-control? Any tips/tricks on self-control in this regard?
As to taking care of yourself or cheating? Well, it didn't work out too good the last time when I cheated. But at that stage my wife was pretty horny so I really didn't have an excuse.
Self control....hmm how about life time alimony, child support and having to move back in with my parents if I can't control myself...

5. Have you ever turned down sex with a woman despite your libido?
A couple of girls back in High School (they were the pass between friends girl. I just can't do it with someone I know has been with my buddies, ewe. But I can if she's been with a stranger before me, go figure) When I was cheating, I turned my wife down a couple of times. But no, if the girl was giving it up, I would probably tag her. Unless she was hideous, but then again, if I was drunk enough, I would probably tag her, and I've had one or 2 of those.

6. Do you get bored easily with women and need new partners on a somewhat regular basis? (although I know it's a marriage forum).
Nope, if she's a rocking my world, I could be content with just 1 woman. If it's plain Jane, vanilla all the time....I could see where some people could get bored out of their mind with it.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (May 22, 2012)

pragmaster said:


> 1. How high is your sex drive?
> *Compared to what? I'd guess and say moderate*
> 
> 2. How often do you think about sex?
> ...


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

pragmaster said:


> 1. How high is your sex drive?
> *Very high*
> 
> 2. How often do you think about sex?
> ...


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

pragmaster said:


> 1. How high is your sex drive?
> 
> *High*
> 
> ...


*Not if I have feeling for them and def not with my wife. We've been together for approx 30 years*


----------



## Don-Juan (Sep 1, 2013)

pragmaster said:


> 1. How high is your sex drive? *Very high*
> 
> 2. How often do you think about sex?*alot - 5 to 25 times a day!*
> 
> ...


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

pragmaster said:


> 1. How high is your sex drive?


Medium? I don't know how to answer this question.



pragmaster said:


> 2. How often do you think about sex?


4-6 times a day, sometimes more. I keep myself busy, otherwise it would be a lot higher.



pragmaster said:


> 3. Do you think about it and shrug it off, or do you do something about it most of the time?


Usually shrug it off.



pragmaster said:


> 4. What is your level of self-control? Any tips/tricks on self-control in this regard?


Depends on why I'd need to be in control. I'm usually fairly good with self-control if I have a good reason to be. Otherwise, not so good, but then why bother if I don't have a good reason?

People who seem to have strong willpower don't actually have strong willpower. They're good at keeping themselves distracted and avoiding temptation.



pragmaster said:


> 5. Have you ever turned down sex with a woman despite your libido?


Yes.



pragmaster said:


> 6. Do you get bored easily with women and need new partners on a somewhat regular basis? (although I know it's a marriage forum).


Yes and no. It really depends on the woman. I get bored with the ones that just want to stay home all the time or be docile. Don't get me wrong, I like a quiet night on the couch, but if she doesn't have the energy/enthusiasm/desire to be more adventurous other times then my interest isn't going to last. Energy is the most attractive non-physical feature to me.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

1. How high is your sex drive? 

*Some days very high, some days meh*

2. How often do you think about sex?

*You mean there are times we don't think about sex???*

3. Do you think about it and shrug it off, or do you do something about it most of the time? 

*Can usually turn off when needed*

4. What is your level of self-control? Any tips/tricks on self-control in this regard? 

*Going without sex actually makes it easier to go without sex lol*

5. Have you ever turned down sex with a woman despite your libido?

*Migraines are the one thing that will always stop me in my track no matter what my libido says*

6. Do you get bored easily with women and need new partners on a somewhat regular basis? (although I know it's a marriage forum).

*No, that would probably cause an issue with my marriage lol. Helps that my wife is awesome and we are open with trying new things, etc...*


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

1. How high is your sex drive?
*• Medium/High*

2. How often do you think about sex?
*• Majority of the time*

3. Do you think about it and shrug it off, or do you do something about it most of the time?
*• Shrug it off*

4. What is your level of self-control? Any tips/tricks on self-control in this regard?
*• Good self control, unless she's horny too, then she's always in control* 

5. Have you ever turned down sex with a woman despite your libido?
*• Yes*

6. Do you get bored easily with women and need new partners on a somewhat regular basis? (although I know it's a marriage forum).
*• I never get bored*


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

[QUOTE=pragmaster;12817369]1. How high is your sex drive? 
*High*

2. How often do you think about sex?
*dozens of times a day, but not ALL the time.*

3. Do you think about it and shrug it off, or do you do something about it most of the time? 
*Usually I entertain that train of thought, sometimes it leads to me taking care of things myself if I can.*

4. What is your level of self-control? Any tips/tricks on self-control in this regard? 
*Very little. It took me a long time and a lot of lament to see this isn't a self-control problem but rather it is who I am. I am a sexual being with a high libido. This is nothing to be ashamed of or hide from. It is part of me like my hair color or other health conditions.*

5. Have you ever turned down sex with a woman despite your libido?
*My wife. Only because some times having sex with her requires emotional bondage that I am no longer willing to put up with. To me sex is meant to be an expression of love for the other person. She saw it as a generous favor she was doing for me and therefore I owe her a clean kitchen, etc. I no longer need that from her so yes I turn her down unless I feel she wants to honestly love me. She played the card of turning me down without prejudice for the first 15 years of our marriage. She has never repented or said "I'm sorry" to me for how she hurt me. I am only applying to her now what she did for me all that time.
*
6. Do you get bored easily with women and need new partners on a somewhat regular basis? (although I know it's a marriage forum).
*No. I could never bring myself to violate the marriage covenant. My biggest issue with this is I would never want to hurt my wife (even though she has wounded me deeply in this area). I also would never want to be couplable to someone else's marriage failing. Although my wife would consider masturbation a form of cheating, I do not. *


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

pragmaster said:


> 1. How high is your sex drive?
> 
> 2. How often do you think about sex?
> 
> ...


*

So long as we're addressing dating and casual relationships, here goes:

1. Moderately high for an Ol' Geezer!

2. Whenever I see a good looking middle-aged woman!

3. Shrug it off! Hell ~ fantasy is fantasy!

4. Very high self-control here! I think that it's pretty well ingrained in me!

5. Only once! I knew that she had feelings for me and they certainly were not reciprocal ~ I did not want to go there as overall, it just wasn't worth it!

6. Never, although I'm strictly a monogamous, committed "one-woman-at-a-time" type of guy! Pretty much the same way that I expect a woman to be toward me!*


----------

